# "Count Jackula" sculpt



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been revamping "Count Jackula" for our fellow haunter, Spookineer. He did a fabulous job on the animatronics, but we both thought this guy could use a different look. Here's the link to the thread posted by Spookineer

http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62063

And here are the finished pics of the new "Count Jackula"































I just had to take a pic of him in the spooky tree










How-to's are posted at this link http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62383


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's going to scare some kiddies!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Do you have a how to on him?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

nice piece, very unusual!!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

That's sick!
I love it


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

looks really nice - whats it sculpted with?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here's LB's how-to on the sculpt:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62383


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks - looks cool


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Great great..
Do you light up the mouth area or use fog in it at all?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love him!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Lilly, that part is up to Spookineer, I just did the sculpting and painting.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Holy yikes! Fantastic.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow.

That is all.

Wow.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

POPS & LB...You guys did a fantastic job. I am soo in awe at how cool that turned out. You two make a great team. I cant wait to hear what type of animation you put on him Pops. LB, your sculpting was just fantastic. I had no idea how much detail you were gunna put into him. I looove the nose and all his vines. Seriously, one of the best things i have seen yet. Great job.   :googly:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

LaurieBeast, that is an awesome job, I love the texture and can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's totally cool - - as always, LB!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> That's going to scare some kiddies!


Scare some kiddies??????
Holy crap!!!
THAT SCARED THIS 37 YEAR OLD KIDDIE!!!!!
*big eyes* *stunned*

~ going back to stare at it some more!!~


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

both the sculpting and the animatronics are very impressive... great work.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang, it looks like the inside of the pumpkin is on the outside.....stringy...yuk! 
I LOVE IT!

Fantastic job as always. 
Can't wait for the next "art" project! :jol:


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Leace it to L to make a great prop even better!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much you guys


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn nice!!! I love the detail!! Got to be a near perfect prop!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That freaks me out laurie, so cool.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

That is TOTALLY SCARY! Just awesome!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I have seen this thing in person. It is a work of art! Laurie Beast you are truly very gifted! I wish I could see your haunt in person.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You are an imensely talanted sculptor that thing looks fabulous.WOW.....just
WOW!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all very much.

The Watcher-Spookineer must have shown this to you at a Make-n-Take, correct? Were you able to see the whole prop in action? He did an amazing job with the animatronics on this guy.


----------

